# Looking for zomie sounds



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

*Got em!*

I have a couple of CD'S you might like that have that.
Check them out heres the link....


Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

I LOVE the Poison audio listed above (high-quality stuff!). I'd also check out: http://www.hauntaudio.com/ Rustyknife has some Zombie sounds that are good too.


----------



## Vampire Lord (Jan 8, 2010)

poison said:


> I have a couple of CD'S you might like that have that.
> Check them out heres the link....
> 
> 
> Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


Thanks alot for the info


----------



## Vampire Lord (Jan 8, 2010)

poison said:


> I have a couple of CD'S you might like that have that.
> Check them out heres the link....
> 
> 
> Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


Thanxs a lot you are very helpful


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Poison props cd's are the way to go for sure for all your zombie sound needs.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Of course, if you want TRUE zombie sounds, you could just record straight off of CSPAN


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry, you're wrong, CSPAN is the insane asylum channel! In Canada it's called CPAC.....lol


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Gore-Galore has two cds that might work:

Sounds of Gore, vol 13: Zombie Attack
Sounds of Gore, vol 5: Cemetary of Unrest

http://gore-galore.com/hauntmusic.php


----------

